# اذا قرأت هذا الموضوع سيصلي عليك 70الف ملك باذن الله



## محمد العصا (12 مايو 2006)

اذا قرأت هذا الموضوع سيصلي عليك 70الف ملك باذن الله
اعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم 
اعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم 
اعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم 
هو الله الذى لا اله الا هو عالم الغيب والشهاده هو الرحمن الرحيم 
هو الله الذى لا اله الا هو الملك القدوس السلام الْمُؤْمِنُ المهيمن العزيز الجبار المتكبر
سبحان الله عما يشركون 
هو الله الخالق البارى المصور له الاسماء الحسنى يسبح له ما فى السموات والارض وهو العزيز الحكيم
من قالها يصلى عليه 70 الف ملك 
واذا مات وكان قد قرأها يصبح شهيد 
سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته 
اللهم ارحم المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات 
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم 
لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله
سبحان الله الحمد لله لا اله الا الله والله أكبر
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين..
__________________
رب إن عظمت ذنوبي كثرة فلقد علمت بـأن عفوك أعظم
إن كان لا يرجوك إلا محسن فبمن يلوذ ويسـتجير المجـرم
أدعوك رب كما أمرت تضرعا فإذا رددت يدي فمن ذا يرحم 
مــــــــــــــــــنـــــــــــــقـــــــــــو ل


----------



## م.الدمشقي (13 مايو 2006)

جزاك اله خيرا
وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ابو ايه (14 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وبارك الله في سعيك


----------



## هيمووو (16 مايو 2006)

أثابك الله اخي العزيز


----------



## عمرو زياد (20 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## THE Best Mechanic (20 مايو 2006)

شي جميل شكرا يا اخ


----------



## م.م.أ.و (22 مايو 2006)

لك جزيل الشكر والعرفان وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## اسلام امين الخطيب (5 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا على رد وعلى قلائة المواضيع التي ارسلها


----------



## احمد84 (8 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## B_S_BB (11 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا لك


----------



## abu_rana (16 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خير و اتمني لك التوفيق


----------



## دعيج (21 يوليو 2006)

الله يجزاك خير اخوي محمد عصا....... والله يعطيني ويعطيك اجرها واجر قاريهااااااااااااااا وكل اللي قروهااااااااا. امين امين امين
(اللهم استر عوراتي , وامن روعاتي , واحفظني من بين يدي ومن خلفي , وعن يميني وعن شمالي , ومن فوقي ,واعوذ بعظمتك ان اغتال من تحتي )


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (24 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله كل الخير . وما اعظم الأنسان ان ينال الشهادة .

البغدادي


----------



## مصطفي فرير (26 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ahmad mohmmad (26 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله فيك..............


----------



## ماجد العلي (27 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## سمراء فلسطين (12 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهنـدسـة دون نيـة (14 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## platinum_ouput (14 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خير عنا وعن جميع من يهتم بامر المسلمين ولكن موضعك أولى بية منتديات أخرى شكرا


----------



## الطيب23 (3 مايو 2007)

الله يجزك خيرا........


----------



## medical-eng (5 مايو 2007)

ماجور اخي محمد العصا


----------



## حمادة راس (5 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## محمد العصا (9 مايو 2007)

يا جماعة نشكركم على ردودكم الرائعه وممكن انه موقع هيك موضوع مو في هيك منتدى بس معلش جميل انه تكون هيك مواضيع مثل واحة وزواد يتزود به الانسان وتذكير لنا جميعا وحصول على معلومة هندسية ودينية وبالتوفيييييييييييييييييييييييييييق للجميع


----------



## البخيتي (10 مايو 2007)

الله يثيبك أجرها وأجور من قرأها وأجور من عمل بها


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (13 مايو 2007)

جزاكم الله عنا كل الخير


----------



## السيوطى (5 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الازكار الجميل:77:


----------



## المهندس بلكس (24 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندسه طبيه (24 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م/احمد زاكر (14 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المشاركة الرائعة


----------



## اسراء عبد العزيز (16 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك بأذن الله


----------



## احساس القلم (16 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله أجرها وأجر من قرأها أجر من عمل بها


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (5 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجازاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## mohabd28eg (5 يناير 2010)

*أثابك الله اخي العزيز*


*بارك الله فيك وشكرا لك*​


----------



## الملاك الذهبي (5 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## شرف هاشم (6 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خير وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك وجعلنا من اصحاب الجنة انشاء الله


----------



## محمد كرومة (14 يناير 2010)

اللة يرحم والديك


----------



## OHG (15 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم يااخي جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك
بس ممكن تذكر الدليل الشرعي لها وفقك الله


----------



## مهندسة جادة (15 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سارا الريان (15 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وزادك علم ونور 
وجعلها بميزان حسناتك إن شاء الله أخي الكريم


----------



## zaza478 (15 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى
سبحان الله وبحمده *** سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## sollyforever02 (15 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

هذا المنتدى فى المقام الاول منتدى علمى و ليس دينى برجاء من الساده الافاضل ان يخصصوا مشاركاتهم بالمشاركات العلميه فقط حيث ان المواضيع الدينيه لهل المنتديات الخاصه بها الى جانب شىء اخر فان هذا المنتدى يسمى منتدى المهندسين العرب و ليس منتدى المهندسين المسلمين فماذا سيكون رد فعل الساده المشتركين لو ان مهندس عربى لا ينتسب الى الدين الاسلامى ارسل رساله دينيه مسيحيه او يهوديه.

اتمنى من الساده الافاضل القائمين على المنتدى بأن يراعوا ذلك و اتمنى ألا يفهمنى اى عضو بصوره غير صحيحه , حيث انه من غير المعقول ان يكون هناك عشرات الرسائل بلا اجوبه و فى نفس الوقت نجد العشرات من الرسائل الدينيه المكرره التى لها مواقع اخرى متخصصه فيها.

وشكراا

أخوكم فالله مخمد سليمان


----------



## samoha-991 (28 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بكم


----------



## mr.siiin (28 أكتوبر 2012)

جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## التلميذ احمد (28 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ونرجو المزيد من هذه الادعيه


----------



## حمدي النمر (31 أكتوبر 2012)

رائع جداوجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عاشقة الاردن (3 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا لك


----------

